

The Nasuni Blog: Quality Still Matters - zacharyvoase
http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/quality-still-matters/

======
zacharyvoase
Makes me wonder if there's a parallel to Brewer's Theorem in software
development:

Quality, Features, Speed. Pick two.

